# Seerosen umsetzen



## Petta (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Fischteich mit weißen und einen Pflanzenteich mit roten Seerosen.
Meine Fragenn ich die Pflanzen teilen ( wie ) und jeweils in den anderen Teich setzen ?
MfG Peter


----------



## Petta (16. Juli 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe einen Fischteich mit weißen und einen Pflanzenteich mit roten Seerosen.
> Meine Fragenn ich die Pflanzen teilen ( wie ) und jeweils in den anderen Teich setzen ?
> MfG Peter


Hallo,es wäre schön wenn ich ein paar Tips bekommen würde.MfG Peter


----------



## Sebb (16. Juli 2014)

die antwort ist eigentlich ganz einfach: ja kannst du

ich hab die immer einfach so geteilt wie es mir sinnvoll erschien


----------



## willi1954 (16. Juli 2014)

schau mal hier, da gibt es eine gute bebilderte Anleitung zum Teilen.

Gruss Willi


----------



## Petta (16. Juli 2014)

willi1954 schrieb:


> schau mal hier, da gibt es eine gute bebilderte Anleitung zum Teilen.
> 
> Gruss Willi


Danke Willi,hat mir sehr geholfen.......Gruß Peter


----------

